# Fathers Day Rip @ Nepaug State Forest - 2010-06-20



## WoodCore (Jun 20, 2010)

Met up with Bvibert around 10am in the parking area for the Nepaug State Forest and we promptly geared up and put tires to dirt. We had both decided to ride somewhere different today and having only pedal these trails once before I seized at the opportunity to spice up my riding with some new scenery and some new challenges. There was plenty of both here for sure. The riding at Nepaug is, in a nut shell, very technical, physically demanding and requires ample strength, stamina, balance and most importantanly a set of balls. There's an abundance of short to medium length techincal climbs with roots and rocks galore and just as many hairball descents that you can't second guess. We only managed to ride a little over 7 miles today (felt more like 15+) but climbed an impressive 1900 feet. 

Here's our track....

http://www.crankfire.com/gps/track/8885/fathers_day_loop_2010 

Despite the technical nature of the trails at Nepaug there is also some really sweet sections of flowy single track that are just a pleasure to ride and really make the loop worthwhile despite all the climbing and oh, forgot to mention all the stunts! If that's you sort of thing then this is your place. Basically from what I saw out in the woods today,  you can go as big as you want! 

Here's some pictures....















































Enjoy!


----------



## severine (Jun 20, 2010)

Very cool! B took me there once but we mostly stuck to the fire roads due to my lack of balls. :lol: Definitely a playground for those who have them! So did either of you fine gentlemen get some air like that last dude?


----------



## marcski (Jun 20, 2010)

The ladder section over the old bug is cool.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 20, 2010)

Did either of you guys ride the ladders over the bug? I need to get back to Nepaug soon.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 20, 2010)

marcski said:


> The ladder section over the old bug is cool.



+1    Thanks for the report and pics.  Looks awesome!  Glad you guys got to enjoy the day.  Hopefully it was a beautiful down there as it was up here.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 20, 2010)

Great ride today Woodcore!  Sorry we took a wrong turn and missed out on some riding, next time we'll get the hang of it.  I'd really like to add a few more miles onto the loop.

There's definitely a lot of crazy stuff in there, and you didn't even get to see some of the craziest.



MR. evil said:


> Did either of you guys ride the ladders over the bug? I need to get back to Nepaug soon.



Not today.  I've ridden it a few times in the past though.  There was a couple sections that are getting a little sketchy, it needs some work.  I rigged up a pseudo support under one section, but it wasn't enough to make me want to try it out.



BackLoafRiver said:


> +1    Thanks for the report and pics.  Looks awesome!  Glad you guys got to enjoy the day.  Hopefully it was a beautiful down there as it was up here.



It was a nice day today, but it go REALLY humid.  I don't think I've sweat that much on any other ride this year.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 21, 2010)

I wish I could of made this, but had a brunch for fathers day at that time. Really want to get back there to try hitting some more of the jumps there. Did you guys hit the deli cutter jumps?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 21, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I wish I could of made this, but had a brunch for fathers day at that time. Really want to get back there to try hitting some more of the jumps there. Did you guys hit the deli cutter jumps?



I rode right by the deli slicer jumps with authority. 8)


----------



## 2knees (Jun 22, 2010)

I havent been logging on much anymore but if you guys are planning on heading back, someone call me or shoot me an email.  I want to have another go at this place.  there were a some hits i left on the table from a few years ago i'd like to try.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 22, 2010)

2knees said:


> I havent been logging on much anymore but if you guys are planning on heading back, someone call me or shoot me an email.  I want to have another go at this place.  there were a some hits i left on the table from a few years ago i'd like to try.



Will do!  I want to go back there soon...


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 22, 2010)

2knees said:


> I havent been logging on much anymore but if you guys are planning on heading back, someone call me or shoot me an email.  I want to have another go at this place.  there were a some hits i left on the table from a few years ago i'd like to try.



Im down for this too. How about this Sunday


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 22, 2010)

2knees said:


> I havent been logging on much anymore but if you guys are planning on heading back, someone call me or shoot me an email.  I want to have another go at this place.  there were a some hits i left on the table from a few years ago i'd like to try.





MR. evil said:


> Im down for this too. How about this Sunday



Knees, let us know when you can ride and we'll be there.


----------



## mondeo (Jun 22, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I rode right by the deli slicer jumps with authority. 8)


Should've hit them. They're fun.

The gap jumps, however, are insane. Flight simulator = completely nuts.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 22, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Should've hit them. They're fun.
> 
> The gap jumps, however, are insane. Flight simulator = completely nuts.



The first 3 on D.S. are real fun, don't like te last one so much. Not keen on the approach and almost ate it big time off that one a couple of years ago. Flight simulator is crazy and the other one that's nuts I'm pretty sure they call Penile Envy. 

I've pretty much only seen the stuff right off the main loop. I would love to get a tour and check out some of the crazy stuff I've seen online.....I won't hit that stuff, just want to check it out.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 22, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Should've hit them. They're fun.
> 
> The gap jumps, however, are insane. Flight simulator = completely nuts.



I've hit one or two of them before, I'm more of a wheels on the ground kind of guy though.


----------



## mondeo (Jun 22, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> The first 3 on D.S. are real fun, don't like te last one so much. Not keen on the approach and almost ate it big time off that one a couple of years ago. Flight simulator is crazy and the other one that's nuts I'm pretty sure they call Penile Envy.
> 
> I've pretty much only seen the stuff right off the main loop. I would love to get a tour and check out some of the crazy stuff I've seen online.....I won't hit that stuff, just want to check it out.


Not sure if you've been there this year, I guess everything's bigger now by about 3 feet. What used to be a single gap (I think at the end of D.S., I know it was fairly soon after we went through there) got turned into 3 consecutive gaps, with the existing one growing. Flight simulator's been turned into a gap jump. Other stuff like that.

Definitely my type of riding though, the stuff we did was fast, not really rocky, and tons of hits. When I go FS, it'll probably be a freeride bike.


----------



## Greg (Jun 24, 2010)

It didn't take long.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 24, 2010)

Greg said:


> It didn't take long.




:lol:


----------



## Trev (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm in for a rip up here.

Yodel when your(anyone) going.

Moving this weekend so, game off Sat and Sun.


----------

